# 25-06 and Elk????



## heitmann13

I am looking at getting a 25-06, mostly gonna be used for a deer/antelope rifle but could possibly be used on an elk hunt. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with a 25-06 on elk and if they'd be willing to share. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## KRAKMT

Lots of people in Montana kill lots of elk with the 25-06. I have my nephews 25-06 to reload for this year and will probably load up some barnes ttsx. My recommendation is to find a load your confident in and shoot it a bunch. Work out to the farthest range you are comfortable shooting and find your limit. The caliber is sufficient, just work on the variables.


----------



## heitmann13

Thanks for the advice, I handload as well and will be using barnes tsx or ttsx bullets, I shot my elk this year with a 300 wsm and barnes 168 gr tsx bullets and liked the result. Just want to get some opinions before I dive in.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

My dad has a 25-06 that is a backup gun for anyone in the family who has gun issues he shoots 120 sierras in it and it has put many elk on the table. I would go with the barnes tsx or ttsx personaly for the weight retention but yes it is as capable as any other caliber as long as yu do your part.


----------



## wybirdhunter

I have harvested 4 elk with my 25-06. I handloaded the heaviest bullets I could get, put some speed on them and
shot them, worked with some different loads to get the accuracy I wanted. I will tell you, it will work, but.. this is
my opinion, 3 of the elk I took with it, received follow up shots, they may not have needed them, but until the
elk was obviously going down, I kept shooting. All the shots were in the vitals, the furthers any one of them went
after the 1st hit was probably 100 yards. I felt I was lucky enough to have had good shots, under 200 yards, and I
had enough time to score multiple hits.. and that was what worried me. A buddy nailed a nice bull with a 30-06, looked
like a solid hit, maybe a bit too far back, but solid, the bull went down, by the time we got to where he was, he wasnt.. we
tracked that bugger for 1.5 days before finally getting him. Nothing wrong with the 06, but them buggers can pack a lot
of lead and still cover country.

I eventually upgraded to a 300 win mag for my elk gun, I have taken 2 elk with it, all one shot kills.

In short, imho, the 25-06 is an outstanding round, I love it, but if given a choice, I would go with something bigger for elk, but if I had one gun and primarily was after deer, antelope, varmints, and maybe an elk, I would use it, use the best bullet you can get, practice and practice, you may have to pass on a marginal shot opportunity, and put em where they count, and shoot until its down.


----------



## GoodOl'FaceShooter

this was a great forum for me because I was wondering the same thing so thank you


----------

